# Casa Aliaga: Herencia virreinal



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Herencia virreinal

La casa de Aliaga fue declarada monumento histórico y artístico en 1972. Es la única casa del nuevo mundo que se encuentra habitada ininterrumpidamente por cuatrocientos setenta y un años por la misma familia

En la calle Palacio, en el corazón de la Lima antigua, nos encontramos con un hermoso portón tallado en madera de estilo neoclásico, donde nos espera don Gonzalo de Aliaga. Pertenece a la decimoquinta generación que habita esta casa solariega, desde que uno de los fundadores de nuestra ciudad, Jerónimo de Aliaga, recibiera de Francisco Pizarro el solar, en el año 1535. 









*SALÓN DORADO. Mobiliario francés junto a finos acabados y bellas pinturas coloniales otorgan a este ambiente la elegancia que luce hasta nuestros días. * 

La mayoría de las casas antiguas limeñas ha sufrido los efectos de los sismos que destruyeron la capital. Por ello este tipo de edificaciones ha pasado por intervenciones arquitectónicas en diferentes épocas. El aspecto actual de la casa de Aliaga es resultado de varias intervenciones, principalmente la del final del siglo XIX, realizada por Juan de Aliaga y de la Puente, quien dotó a la misma de una unidad estilística. 









*ILUMINACIÓN NATURAL. Combinación de mobiliario virreinal y contemporáneo.* 

Para el arquitecto Juan Gunther Doering, la distribución de sus espacios interiores es un tanto atípica para el ámbito limeño, pero esto no impide que conserve el encanto característico de las casas solariegas. 









*ACOGEDOR AMBIENTE. Árbol de ficus de más de 160 años, que se levanta desde la galería inferior. Brinda una fresca sombra. * 

La galería central es uno de los espacios más notables de la vivienda. Su labrado artesonado cubre el techo que conduce hacia el comedor y en sus costados extremos se abren portadas de doble jamba sostenidas por columnas corintias coronadas con retratos virreinales de familiares. Este extenso pasadizo nos conduce hacia el comedor central, el cual llama la atención principalmente por su artesonado republicano y sus espléndidas pinturas del siglo XVIII. 









*COMEDOR PRIVADO. Pinturas virreinales y sillas de cuero y madera reviven con la cálida iluminación. * 

El patio interior es sumamente acogedor y fresco. El alto ficus que se levanta desde el patio a desnivel, donde se encuentra la pileta de fierro fundido, le da un toque natural al lugar. A pesar de que nos encontramos en el ruidoso Centro de Lima, este encantador espacio transmite una atmósfera muy placentera. 









*VESTÍBULO REPUBLICANO. Hermosa puerta de balaustres torneados. * 

El espacio cerrado que se encuentra más íntimamente ligado al patio es la capilla, ambiente tradicional que era un privilegio en la antigua casa limeña. Este recinto está adornado con finas maderas talladas de estilo neogótico.

El salón dorado es uno de los espacios más elegantes del monumento. En él todos los detalles decorativos llevan aplicaciones en dorado, en el que se mezclan armoniosamente. El mobiliario estilo Luis XVI y los antiguos jarrones japoneses descansan sobre amplias alfombras francesas del siglo XIX. En sus altas paredes cuelgan grandes espejos enmarcados en pan de oro, que combinan muy bien con las arañas de cristal y bronce que cuelgan del techo. Al centro de este destaca una estufa cincelada en bronce, pieza de 1869 que ganó el primer premio en la exposición internacional de París.









*AMBIENTE EN MÁRMOL. Amplio espacio que sirve de recepción. * 

Luego de subir por la amplia escalera principal de ingreso, hecha de peldaños de mármol de Carrara, nos encontramos a los lados con grandes rejas y puertas talladas que nos conducen hasta los departamentos privados de la familia. 

Don Gonzalo nos invitó a hacer un recorrido por su hogar y nos mostró los ambientes del siglo XVIII que han sido intervenidos por el reconocido arquitecto Emilio Soyer. Nos explica que estas adaptaciones estuvieron destinadas mejorar la iluminación y así permitir el ingreso de luz natural. Se creó de esta manera una atmósfera cálida sin modificar los espacios originales de la casa. Una incorporación importante fue la gran chimenea que ocupa un espacio central. La fina decoración estuvo a cargo de su esposa, Ana María Arrarte de Aliaga, que le da a la casa un carácter moderno con finos toques del ambiente de la Lima virreinal.




María Helena Tord


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow que increible que sea la misma familia todavia. Muy bonita la casa, no hay fotos de afuera?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es una casa muy representativa, nice tu thread J


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esa casa es realmente hermosa, creo haberla visto en Plus Tv hace un buen tiempo ya, esta en perfecto estado kay:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Recuerdo haber visto un reportaje de la esa casa en el programa de canal N "abriendo puertas" , pero ese programa hae tiempo que no existe, sin embargo fue bueno conocer que una casa con tanta importancia se siga manteniendo en tan buen estado y por parte de la misma familia de tantos años


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Preciosa la mansion Limeña, q más se pude decir, una de las cosas q distingue a Lima de cualquier otra ciudad Sudamericana, son más de 450 años de historia Virreynal y Republicana, y aún mucho antes ya era un sitio privileguiado para el ser humano que encontro en ese valle, un lugar ideal para vivir y desarrollarse, formando culturas, que nos han dejado su legado en sus construcciones "huacas" que aún estan ahi, dispersas por toda la ciudad. Unica no solo en Sudamerica, si no en todo el Continente Americano, ni los terremotos que la maltraron ni cierta gente con poca cultura y educación que fué a vivir ahi, en busca de trabajo y oportunidades la han sabido querer como solo un Limeño de varias generaciones la quiere y aprecia. Poco a poco la ciudad nos va mostrando su abolengo y su historia. Solo hay que saber cuidarla y apreciar sus bondades. Lima sobrevivirá 1000 años más, pues no la han podido ni podran destruirla. Creo que me senti un poco inspirado eso es todo. :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que hermoso ! las rejas forjadas y torneadas, la madera tallada y sus ambientes con murales y enormes espejos y mobiliario a lo "cariatides" tipica herencia rococo, son mi tipo de casa historica favorita, muy relajante !!!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

seria un sueño que todas las casonas que todavia se mantienen en pie en el centro luzcan como la casa de Aliaga, habria que darle un reconocimiento a aquella familia que persistio en quedarse en dicho solar a pesar de los ambulantes, el caos vehicular y la inseguridad. Los dueños de las otras casas simplemente optaron por lo facil, las abandonaron y se fueron a otro lado............


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno que Vane haya puesto esa imagen, pues siempre quice ubicar la casa pero no daba con ella, en todo caso , practicamente de la fachada no queda mucho, pues esta rodeado de comercios.


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

esta bien chevere esas casa una pregunta esas casa se puede visitar x ejemplo un grupo de turistas si quieren ver como eran las casa de esas epocas pueden entrar a esa o naa q ver !!!! como es :sleepy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, creo que tienes que coordinar con los mismos Aliaga...ya que viven ahí.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Definitivimante la Casa Aliaga es una de las joyas de Lima. Tengo entendido que una forma de visitarla es através de la agencia Lima Tours, que por alguna u otra razón tiene el "monopolio" para organizar tours a esta mansión, los cuales se realizan a menudo a turistas extranjeros como una exclusividad de esta empresa (http://204.3.198.49/exclusividades/index.html).


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

el link de Lima Tours es www.limatours.com.pe


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lujoso interior*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pena que ya no se vean las primeras fotos, pero un dato, si quieren entrar, tiene que entrar con los de Lima tours.


----------

